# One Pass not auto recording



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

I have two bolts. I have the same one pass set up on both, with the same criteria. One bolt shows it will auto record, the other one does not. The one that does not does show the two programs that are available. They are not checked to record though. And below the listings is the option to turn auto record off, so I have to assume that it is on.

Both bolts are on the same up to date software.

Any ideas?


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> I have two bolts. I have the same one pass set up on both, with the same criteria. One bolt shows it will auto record, the other one does not. The one that does not does show the two programs that are available. They are not checked to record though. And below the listings is the option to turn auto record off, so I have to assume that it is on.
> 
> Both bolts are on the same up to date software.
> 
> Any ideas?


Saw that recently myself. I made a change to the one pass # of keep episodes and saved it, and that seemed to refresh it. If that doesn't work, I'd try deleting and recreating it.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Steve,

I recreated as you suggested and it now indicates that it will record the upcoming programs. Hopefully that holds.

Thanks...


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

dnorth12 said:


> Steve,
> 
> I recreated as you suggested and it now indicates that it will record the upcoming programs. Hopefully that holds.
> 
> Thanks...


Maybe has something to do with TiVo having to switch guide data this month?


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Puppy76 said:


> Maybe has something to do with TiVo having to switch guide data this month?


Could be. Although the one pass did work, it did not record the full 4 hours I requested. It recorded 3 hours and 1 minute. The program was scheduled for 3 hours and I requested an additional hour. BTW it was pro football game.

We'll see what happens this Sunday.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Could be. Although the one pass did work, it did not record the full 4 hours I requested. It recorded 3 hours and 1 minute. The program was scheduled for 3 hours and I requested an additional hour. BTW it was pro football game.
> 
> We'll see what happens this Sunday.


You should be able to check how long it will record by selecting the show from the To Do List and looking at the recording options.


----------



## gus2000 (Sep 14, 2016)

I've also noticed that one of my Wishlists is not recording, which is the only one that uses category "SPORTS: FOOTBALL". Oddly it correctly identifies the "Upcoming Episodes", but does not schedule them to record.

I suspect a kink in the "Sports" category of the Guide Data, since my iOS TiVo App now shows nothing for that category.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

gus2000 said:


> I've also noticed that one of my Wishlists is not recording, which is the only one that uses category "SPORTS: FOOTBALL". Oddly it correctly identifies the "Upcoming Episodes", but does not schedule them to record.
> 
> I suspect a kink in the "Sports" category of the Guide Data, since my iOS TiVo App now shows nothing for that category.


Try deleting and re-creating it.


----------



## dnorth12 (Feb 10, 2005)

Hey Steve,

I checked the to do list and it shows recording from 10 am to 1 pm, which is the scheduled 3 hours. It is not showing the additional requested hour.

Under the to do list and checking the recording options it shows an additional hour, but under the wishlist recording options it shows 1 minute. Hmmm.

Changed that to 1 hour, but to do still shows 10 am to 1 pm. Maybe only the scheduled time is reflected there regardless of additional time requests.

We'll see.

BTW it is the Seahawks/Jets game which you may already be recording if you are a Jets fan. And if you are a Jets fan, I apologize in advance for kicking your teams butt, especially since you are being so helpful.


----------



## Steve (Apr 24, 2003)

dnorth12 said:


> Hey Steve,
> 
> I checked the to do list and it shows recording from 10 am to 1 pm, which is the scheduled 3 hours. It is not showing the additional requested hour.
> 
> ...


I'm a Giants fan, actually. 

Well that minute under wishlist recording options explains why you're first recording was 3:01 instead of 4:00.

You're probably right. At the TDL level, probably only shows the scheduled time, not the padded time.


----------



## Puppy76 (Oct 7, 2004)

Okay, I just saw that my Bolt wasn't going to autorecord Once Upon a Time tomorrow...

It shows no upcoming episodes on the OnePass.

I recreated it...and it let me create a SECOND, identical OnePass...and the second one works.

This is because of the data changeover somehow, right? I mean this is literally the first time in 13 years of using a Tivo that I've ever seen it screw up like that.


----------



## justen_m (Jan 15, 2004)

Puppy76 said:


> Okay, I just saw that my Bolt wasn't going to autorecord Once Upon a Time tomorrow...
> 
> It shows no upcoming episodes on the OnePass.
> 
> ...


UGH! Thanks for the heads-up! I already created a new 1P for OUaT for the season premiere. I had to create another for tomorrow's. I went and deleted the other newly created one.

I had to do the exact same thing for Hell's Kitchen. It's as if I have to create a new 1P every week. This should not be happening! I hope this is the last time.

Yes, this is related to the new guide data, program ids, stuff like that.


----------



## L David Matheny (Jan 29, 2011)

Puppy76 said:


> Okay, I just saw that my Bolt wasn't going to autorecord Once Upon a Time tomorrow...
> 
> It shows no upcoming episodes on the OnePass.
> 
> ...


If it let you create a second, identical OnePass, the 1P presumably wasn't identical to the TiVo. IOW, it differs in some way that we can't see, like some program ID field. That why the new one works but the old one doesn't. If you export with KMttg, you might be able to see the difference(s).


----------

